# Spotify folder system



## andreas chenier (Oct 5, 2017)

Hi people, check out my new post for ideas on Spotify, it would mean a great deal for me. 
I have created this folder system to make it easier for me to keep track of recordings. My system is concentrated around performers and composers, inside the "performers" folder are folders like "pianists" with 40 different pianists each with 5-35 different recordings and I've done the same for most of the main, and also some odd, instruments. For the different composers I have made it so that under "Beethoven" there are separate folders for "piano concertos" "piano sonatas" "symphonies +" and so on. 
My main problem is that when friends access my profile it only comes up all of my recordings stacked on top of each other, with over 4000 playlists (recordings) it becomes something completely different than my folders system. My intention is to make classical music more available for beginners (instead of navigating through x amount of performers and works) and to make it easier for advanced listeners to keep track of their different recordings. I would also be thrilled to hear folder or system ideas. 
Here is a link to the Spotify "idea-thread":

https://community.spotify.com/t5/Id...-Classical-music-folders-system/idi-p/4862327


----------



## Ras (Oct 6, 2017)

andreas chenier said:


> Hi people, check out my new post for ideas on Spotify, it would mean a great deal for me.
> I have created this folder system to make it easier for me to keep track of recordings. My system is concentrated around performers and composers, inside the "performers" folder are folders like "pianists" with 40 different pianists each with 5-35 different recordings and I've done the same for most of the main, and also some odd, instruments. For the different composers I have made it so that under "Beethoven" there are separate folders for "piano concertos" "piano sonatas" "symphonies +" and so on.
> My main problem is that when friends access my profile it only comes up all of my recordings stacked on top of each other, with over 4000 playlists (recordings) it becomes something completely different than my folders system. My intention is to make classical music more available for beginners (instead of navigating through x amount of performers and works) and to make it easier for advanced listeners to keep track of their different recordings. I would also be thrilled to hear folder or system ideas.
> Here is a link to the Spotify "idea-thread":
> ...


One thing I would like Spotify to offer is automatic alphabetization (is that a word?) of playlists and folders. The way it works now when I use the Spotify app on my computer I have to use the mouse to move the playlists and folders around manually which is a pain in butt.

andreas 
- I use Spotify's folder system in a way similar to your way of doing it: I make a folder called for instance: "Beethoven SYMPHONIES" and then I simply save every Beethoven album that I have made into a playlist in that folder. I sometimes make subfolders too - like for instance if a conductor recorded all of Beethoven's symphonies on 6 saperate album I might put them in a subfolder with his name on it - for instance: Beethoven/Haitink/LSO: Symphonies.

Not strictly concerning folders: when I use the Spotify app on my smartphone I am so clumsy that I often accidently hit a song which then starts playing interrupting the song I was listening too - which is very annoying. So I would like Spotify to make some sort of "lock-option" - I'm thinking you can click on a button that locks the app, so that clumsy people who are browsing for music while listening don't get unwanted (self inflicted) interruptions.

More wishful thinking: 
I would like some sort of option for seeing booklets to recordings on Spotify.


----------

